# Can anyone identify this rifle?



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry, I normally do not post in the hunting forum, as I am more of a fisherman, but I inherited a rifle from my grandfather that I am not really sure what it is. I suppose if I was more of a hunter I would know what it is... If i remember correctly he told me it was a 7.62, but he has since passed away so I can't ask him. Any information would help, all I know is that it's older than I am, possible older than he way (84). It has a metal butt on the end of the stock and NO identifiable marking, other than a few numbers on the back of the barrel.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Cool rifle .. a "sporterized" WWII Jap Rifle?*

Looks like a rifle my dad brought back from WWII. The original had a long forestock but my brother had it "sporterized" and had the forestock cut down. It looks very similar and has the same sights.

And it's a 7.62 caliber. He and others have kill numerous whitetails and hogs with this rifle and we still hunt with it from time to time. He had a scope custom mounted on it and it is still a tack driver. To think it was used in war is interesting.

Hope that helps. And are you interested in selling it?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

A friend of mine had 1 which looks like this, as I recall, his was a 6.5 jap rifle.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

It's a M91/30 Mosin Nagant. These were made by the Soviet Union and many other nations they were used in pre WW1,WW1, WW2 and so on. Over 37 million were made by the Soviets. These rifles cost about $85 if you know where to look. The ammo is also dirt cheap and 7.62x54r is balistically similar to 30-06.

I owned one myself for a while, but never liked the ergonomics of the stock. The sights are also not the typical peep sights that Americans are used to. The trigger also is rather heavy and gritty. These things are not tack drivers at all.

This particular one has been sportarized by having forend cut down and possibly the front sight replaced. It will fire the 7.62x54r cartridge assuming that the chamber hasn't been modified.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies - y'all are quick. All I am going to use this rifle for is collecting dust. I have others that I do my hunting with. If anyone is interested in it shoot me a PM. Must have a clean criminal record.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

If I were you I would put it in the safe and pass it down one day.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

"Sporterized" Nagant 91/30


----------

